# Fish Auction site just for BC?



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I was kinda board and I haven't seen somthing like this created. I do like these forms but for actualy looking for fish it can be abit annoying sometimes.

So tell me what you think, BC Aquaria Auctions


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

no it is done already..canadian connections. no one bids. slow..

Canadian Aquarium Connection - Auction


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I get everything I need from the vendors here and off other members in the classified, and would not bid in the auctions. Seems a bit like reinventing the wheel to me.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I could easily incorporate a Bidding type style system on BCA here, and it would be convenient because everyone would be registered, but... it wouldn't be used at all. I think we have a good classified section here which does the job.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I say no as well, it would just turn into a "Vancouver" only Auction for obvious reasons.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't use it. 

I've found that between April, Charles and Pat(Cdn Aquatics) they can pretty well get me in anything I might want, it might just take them a while to hunt them down. Throw in the "odd balls" that I can get from IPU, I'm pretty well set.

IMO bidding at an auction site is risky unless the seller has a good reputation and how do you get a good reputation on a start up site unless you are already in the business like April, Charles or Pat?

Just my 2 cents


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

I see what you guys are saying, and agree classifieds on this form are a great resource. I was just thinking that it would be nice to have somthing that was easier to browse, instead of just looking at pages of replys

I guess just auctions wasent the best option but maybe somthing that would make it easier? I don't know


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i think i would be a good idea if we added this to BCA because there would be more involvement in purchasing stuff. Every time i see an item on the classified that i want thats already been sold its no good but if we can have some bidding system i think that would be benificial. Kinda like ebay. Buy now or bids


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea I'm not really a fan of just entering a price, Its just nice that you can just post it and let the market set a fair price.
But I guess thats just cause im a noob and don't know what anythings worth.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i personally wouldn't use it, Much prefer to trade or buy off members at listed prices. Many don't use the classifieds to make money here, just use it to get rid of unneeded items/livestock/plants to someone who needs it. Plus you can be picky with who gets what


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> i personally wouldn't use it, Much prefer to trade or buy off members at listed prices. Many don't use the classifieds to make money here, just use it to get rid of unneeded items/livestock/plants to someone who needs it. Plus you can be picky with who gets what


I never thought about that. Yeah i would hate to sell one of my favorit fish to an irrisponcible high bidder. Maybe there would be a way to have a bidding section where the seller can accept or decline a bid?


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

I say no to the auction, I like the classifieds. The auction would be to much trouble, there would be more people out there trying to buy low and resell at a higher price for a profit. and that isnt what bcaquaria is about in my opinion. The classifieds work well, so why fix some thing that isnt broken.

teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd support an auction site within the greater Northwest (and include Hawaii!) because of the one flight rule. I see fish in St. Louis but it's not really practical to ship. i.e. Hawaii has to land here anyway, L.A. is non-stop, but we are isolated here and this includes Prince George, Edmonton, etc. and would expand the hobby's footprint in the north west.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I regularly have shrimp and fish up for auction on Canadian Aquarium Connection Auction and, more recently, Aquabid. I enjoy the CAC auction; it's getting more active both in selection and in bids. As a livebearer geek, it is THE Canadian place to go for non-standard livebearers and locally produced foods.
That said, I doubt there is enough traffic to support 3 auctions.
Part of the charm and value our classified system is the interaction between members. I know the mods are always admonishing us to stay on topic, but, honestly, I have learned SO much from the commentary in classified threads, and the conversations it's spawned. Auctions are very impersonal. Many sellers don't even respond to requests for information or post (i-trader type) feed back.
(for the record, I'm not a professional "breeder", and I don't breed to make money (as a 'for-profit' venture, my hobby is a resounding failure I do, however, end up with more babies than I can house. My colony set-ups are mostly self-sustaining, and there are extras. I give lots away for free, more yet in trades with BCA members and I sell some.)


----------

